# modem>switch>router



## LIRVA1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am having problems with the strict and open settings on my PS3.
When I bypass the router (I have a D-Link DIR-655.), the open setting is on and performance speeds up drastically.
There was a post on this years ago but the thread was all hairy and digressed into cabling and bends and not very clear. There was mention of the switching function on the back of the router and buying a switch would be redundant and maybe dangerous.
I have a USB 2.0 on the back of the router. Could I put a wireless modem in there and use the switch feature of the router--going modem>back of router switch(wireless)>PS3 (wireless) bypassing the router for the PS2 only and still use the router for the rest of the computers in the house?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 11, 2011)

This is going to be a long one.

Basics of networking hardware:

Modem: Device that converts incoming phone/cable/other... data into computer readable data.  

Switch: "Dumb" networking device.  A switch automatically assigns IP addresses based upon those that it is provided.  This device is the fastest networking hardware, but also the least directed.

Router: "Smart" networking device.  A Router assigns and maintains IP addresses to device, while creating its own artificial domain.  These devices are slower than switches, but allow us to have the same IP artificially (ever wonder why so many people have 192.168.0.x as their IP?) in multiple locations.

I will not cover unmanaged and managed technologies, as you are unlikely to have the skillset to play with them.




So what you do at home is connect a modem to a router, then the router to a switch if you need more devices to connect to the internet.

What modern routers have is a built-in switch, which allows them to have one "internet" connection and multiple internal lan connections.

As you are using an unmanaged switch, you can't go modem-switch-router.  You are probably seeing slow speeds because the router is partially blocking traffic on the appropriate port, or port forwarding is not configured properly.


When I get done with work today I'll expand upon port forwarding.  For now though,* you should start googling it *so we can start off with a bit of understanding.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 12, 2011)

To start: yes I am double posting, but well outside of the 24 hour limitation.  As the OP has yet to respond (a trend I'm seeing rather more frequently in the last week), I'm assuming that this is acceptable.


I'm going to assume that since I've heard nothing from you that you have not taken the time to look at port forwarding.  I assume this because if you had there would likely be quite a few questions.

For a specific hardware piece, this is the guide I worked with: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Motorola/SBG900/PlayStation_Network.htm


You do not have this piece of hardware, but there are a variety of things that remain true for your purposes.

1) Get a static IP for the Playstation device (PS2 or PS3).  In order to do this you can log into the router, and create a static IP for that device, based upon its current IP address.

Instructions for the dir-655: Setup tab -> Network Settings on left hand side-> Number of Dynamic DHCP Clients bottom of widow-> choose reserved for the PS2/PS3

You want to do this so only that device has those ports forwarded.  Open ports otherwise present a possible security risk, and when the IP switches you will lose speed on that device.

2) Record static IP.  You'll need this when you start assigning forwarded ports.


3) Assign ports.  According to the article I linked earlier, you'll need to forward the following ports: 80,443,5223,3478-3479,3658

Instructions for dir-655: Advanced tab -> Port Forwarding on left hand side -> Fill in ports


4) You'll likely need some help.  Let's walk through the first one, and a string or ports.
Name: PS2_1
IP Address: IP from step 2
Application Name: leave blank
Computer Name: Leave blank, or select to set IP if you know device name
TCP: 80
UDP: 80
Schedule: always
Filter Inbound: always

Name: PS2_2
IP Address: IP from step 2
Application Name: leave blank
Computer Name: Leave blank, or select to set IP if you know device name
TCP: 3478-3479
UDP: 3478-3479
Schedule: always
Filter Inbound: always


Once the ports are all forwarded, everything should be fine and dandy.  You will likely need to reconfigure port forwarding if you ever do a hard reset, so I would recommend creating a back-up once everything is correct.


So to answer your original question:  No there is no way to do what you are asking with common consumer grade hardware.  The up side is that port forwarding should solve your problem without needing to rewire everything.


----------

